# Do you think you are good looking?



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I am, with the right haircut. 

I hear thinking you look good is good for your self esteem. Although days I go out looking good, I perform worse socially as opposed to days I don't care much (in general). I think thinking too highly of oneself loses interest in speaking to other people but this can be contradicted by snobs who have bunch of friends. So my theory makes no sense lol.:blank


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I was a cute kid but I turned ugly pretty fast when I started going through puberty.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I'm good-looking and people have said I'm good-looking, but I think people are just trying to be nice.

It's awful, because it leads to a cycle of seeking reassurance and not believing it.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Josefz27 said:


> I hear thinking you look good is good for your self esteem.


Really? Who would have thought...


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely not. I hate how I look 100%.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I think I'm average; could try to put on more weight


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

nope


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

jeanny said:


> Really? Who would have thought...


Not sure exactly what the source was but I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I think you're all handsome and beautiful.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

There should have been a "sometimes" option lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I'm about average looking most of the time. But I don't think I'm most guy's type. I don't wear makeup either so that automatically puts me behind pretty much every woman who wears it anyway lol.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm ****ing gorgeous, 9/10 at worst. :roll

Lol, I'm not what guys are looking for at all. And as for general appearance, I haven't tried to look good in months.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, but I don't think I'm hideous either. I see myself as average-looking when I put effort into my appearance. And slightly below average if I'm wearing lounge-y clothes and I haven't done my hair.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> I'm ****ing gorgeous, 9/10 at worst. :roll
> 
> Lol, I'm not what guys are looking for at all. And as for general appearance, I haven't tried to look good in months.


 I'll bet you look better than you think.



mezzoforte said:


> No, but I don't think I'm hideous either. I see myself as average-looking when I put effort into my appearance. And slightly below average if I'm wearing lounge-y clothes and I haven't done my hair.


 You are definitely pretty in every pic I've seen.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm short, really short, which is not attractive as is (most models are like 5'9+) but also it negates my one big plus: I'm really thin. Despite being a stick, because I'm short my body doesn't look sleek and thin, it looks boxy, and with clothes on you wouldn't even realize I'm thin like that. Throw in baggy, dark clothing, punk hair, and a serious lack of hygiene lately, and I am offensively unattractive.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^I don't see how being short is an unattractive trait for girls...Especially since you guys are skinny. Don't most people think petite is cute?


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I like how I look in the mirror. In photos I could easily pass as Sloth from The Goonies. Strangely in videos I think I look okay, way better than photos.

I know I'm ugly though because of how people respond to me.



> I'm short, really short, which is not attractive as is (most models are like 5'9+) but also it negates my one big plus: I'm really thin.


You're clueless, no offense.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> I'm short, really short, which is not attractive as is (most models are like 5'9+)


Unless you are a tall guy, I think most guys prefer a "shorter" girl. I thought a lot of girls 5'9" and taller have trouble finding guys sometimes because they are so tall for a woman. Also your body type sounds like one of my younger cousins and she is considered very cute by a lot of guys and gets male attention even though she is 5'0" and very thin, so don't let that get you down.



mezzoforte said:


> ^I don't see how being short is an unattractive trait for girls...Especially since you guys are skinny. Don't most people think petite is cute?


Tall women are too manly, and short women aren't manly enough. :b


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

nope not at all


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I honestly don't. It's not that I think I'm ugly, it's just that I'd describe myself as more plain or average looking.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Not really. I think I'm probably average.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Not in pictures. The camera lies, I hope.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

god no lol.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yes...I think I'm good looking. I wish I were younger, but can't turn back time.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nope, nope, nope, a thousand times nope.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Not really. Everything about my appearance screams mediocrity.


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

no


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> I'm short, really short, which is not attractive as is (most models are like 5'9+) but also it negates my one big plus: I'm really thin. Despite being a stick, because I'm short my body doesn't look sleek and thin, it looks boxy, and with clothes on you wouldn't even realize I'm thin like that. Throw in baggy, dark clothing, punk hair, and a serious lack of hygiene lately, and I am offensively unattractive.


Don't tell yourself that. I don't know how short you are exactly, but I think shorter girls tend to be more attractive just for being shorter. No offence to any taller girls. I'm sure there are plenty of other guys who are the same as me.

The lack of hygiene on the other hand lol. But that is a temporary problem that is easily fixed.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i sometimes feel like i look about average, but usually i feel like i look a bit odd. i worry that my clothes/hair/posture are bad.



x Faceless x said:


> Definitely not. I hate how I look 100%.


the girl in your avatar is pretty though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Sometimes I like the way that I look, but I haven't felt that way for awhile.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah. I think I look okay. I have fantastic skin and hardly any acne. I have high cheek bones and great eyes. I'm also quite tall. 5"10 right now.

HOWEVER. I am very skinny, (54 KG). That's probably my main flaw. Everything else about me is quite attractive, I think. Oh, except for my teeth. I had dental flourosis so that somewhat ruined my front teeth. I'm horribly un-photogenic though.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope. I have abnormally large *** for a guy. =(


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Not really, no.

As for the feedback I got, depends from individual to individual. Their perception was usually somewhere between average and good looking(the few people I have talked to and for some reason shared their opinion on this).


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

No in between option?


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

idk what my face looks like can somebody help me holie frick


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Slytherclaw said:


> There should have been a "sometimes" option lol


I agree with this. :blank

Sometimes I'm like, "I don't look awful." Then others I'm like, "Was I dropped as a baby?"









Baby Ruth!


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

flarf said:


> idk what my face looks like can somebody help me holie frick


like a more attractive azn bruse willis your welcome


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

orsomething said:


> like a more attractive azn bruse willis your welcome


wow thanks i was really worried for a minute there.... bruce willis that guy is _ice_


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

some days i feel i look decent, other days i wake up and mirrors make me sad. 

its tough to explain, but i often feel like i'm not meeting some magical standard everyone else is, even when its not true. like i look at people on the street and no matter what they look like i find a reason they are better/more normal than me.

cant lie though, get the occasional high vitamin-d day and pull a zoolander before the eventual crash and fml.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I think I have the potential to be. I just don't have the will or patience to make an effort. If I managed to put some weight, join the gym, take care of my skin and get a decent haircut I think I could reach good looking status. But I don't, so I'm not.

Also... grrr to people in this thread that I know they're good looking, saying they're not.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nah, I'm pretty disgusting. Not really much I can do about it without spending thousands on surgery.
I'd say 90% of my anxiety is caused by my looks.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Tabris said:


> Nah, I'm pretty disgusting. Not really much I can do about it without spending thousands on surgery.


This.


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp (May 31, 2014)

I've been told a lot that I'm pretty. It's just confidence that I lack. :blush


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think I am good-looking. I feel embarrassed and self-conscious whenever I am out in public, because of how I look.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I like my hair and style, but clearly the answer is no.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sometimes I think I am decent looking. Sometime I hate myself.....It depends on how I feel that day. I tend to spend a reasonable amount of time tinkering and grooming etc...

I have been told I am good looking in the past.....

sometimes I admire myself overly in the mirror....and i like looking at some parts of my body in the mirror with no clothes on sometimes......slight narcissisms maybe.....LOL

I feel i could be vain, and recently I was told so....( but maybe that was a joke ) LOL


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah there should be a third option. Sometimes i think i look alright, other times i feel like the ugliest person in the world.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

eh.. meh


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

im hot
i cant even look in the mirror without getting frisky


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> I'm ****ing gorgeous, 9/10 at worst. :roll
> 
> Lol, I'm not what guys are looking for at all. And as for general appearance, I haven't tried to look good in months.


I've noticed that for women there is a larger range of how they can look, depending on what they're wearing and how they do their hair and stuff.

For men its generally a lot smaller swath of choices and body types that seem socially agreed upon as good looking.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll go from thinking I'm OK looking to yuck.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

nah

3/10 on a good day


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Other attributes in a person's nature*

clean kitchen

always being on time

physically active

diet

loyality


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Depends on what someone finds to be good-looking. I'm good looking in the heroin-chic/model kind of way. If curves is what you find attractive then I'm fugly.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope...very ugly


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not especially.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

*Kind of...*

There should be a "kind of" option to vote on. I'm a short, gangly thing that can't grow a beard, but I _do_ have a solid jawline on me, I must say.:yes


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Some say I look like a male version of Justin Bieber.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Some say I look like a male version of Justin Bieber.


Sorry that's impossible.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm averagely average.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> I'm averagely average.


But you look adorable in your avatar.:blush


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> But you look adorable in your avatar.:blush


I need a full body wax though...


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll go with above average at the right angles, but not quite into the stand out category. Might just blend into a crowd.

This one incredibly drunk girl told me I was an 8/10 just after finished getting violently ill in the bushes. I hold the memory dear.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Not particularly.


----------



## Adinaaa04 (Feb 17, 2014)

Average (I don't get noticed for being hot or for being hideous). 

I have days when I feel great in my skin and look cute but I also have days when I look horrible and I would rather NOT look in the mirror or go out. Depends on my mood, I guess


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> I'm averagely average.


 If you are average, I would burn my eyes out looking at "hot".


----------



## kerrym (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes I am but my hair looks like **** most of the time


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

I guess average, I've been called cute a lot... But who knows if they were lying.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


>


^^
Me everyday. 
Plus, Zoolander is the funniest ben stiller movie after meet the fockers


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't think I'm good-looking. Just that everyone else says so.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

If you turn off all the lights 6/10, with the lights on 2/10 on a good day.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm so average looking that I always get mistaken for other people


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, bad poll options. 

And I dunno, it depends on the day, how I feel, if I saw a gross picture of myself.. etc. But I guess I look pretty ok. If I could I would change only a few minor things about my appearance.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Look Like Dog Poop These Days*

I look like something the cat dragged in !
LOL. uke:afr:um

I look like a combination of Frankenstein, the Wolfman ( just grew a beard ), an ogre, and road kill.

I lost my looks long ago. 
Getting older does that to you! 

I look like a grumpy, balding, scowling, grizzled, nasty old frump.
Someone you would take pains to avoid walking past on a sidewalk !


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

nope


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Thankfully all of my facial features are in approximately the right place on my face, so I won't be giving people nightmares at the very least. But good looking? Naaaah.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm good-looking. Could benefit from a stronger chin, but oh well, not a huge deal.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Not Too Bad Really - So-So*

LOL.

I love threads like this; gives me a vent to indulge in a pity party and write something interesting !

In truth, I look lousy. Not deformed or horrible, but crummy.

When I was younger I looked pretty good and could attract nice girls and had a few nice girlfriends *but now about all I can attract are homeless dogs and skunks ! *
LOL.

Now I look like Freddy Krueger on a bad acne day ! :rofl:lol
( How is that for low self-esteem ! )


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Sometimes. I get called "cute" a lot, but cute isn't really what guys in their 20's are looking for, especially since I look young for my age. And it doesn't help that I'm only 5'2.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

sure, why not.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

EternallyRestless said:


> Sometimes. I get called "cute" a lot, but *cute isn't really what guys in their 20's are looking for, especially since I look young for my age. *And it doesn't help that I'm only 5'2.


Exactly. It's equivalent to being called adorable. FFS I'm not a frickin child.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> Sometimes. I get called "cute" a lot, but cute isn't really what guys in their 20's are looking for, especially since I look young for my age. And it doesn't help that I'm only 5'2.


Oh you'd be wrong. Sweet petite girls are hot :b


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to say I WAS at least. I just need to lose the weight I have added on over the years.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Not remotely.

This thread is kinda comforting in a way because some pretty cute people have said they think they're ugly. Hopefully how some of us see ourselves is completely different to how we actually appear.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I usually think I look pretty decent in pictures but I always look ugly as hell in pictures.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I usually think I look pretty decent in pictures but I always look ugly as hell in pictures.


omg that username


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

^^ My previous post was supposed to say that I think I look decent in the mirror but not in pictures.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No one does but yes i do. Haha


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

nomi said:


> Wow, bad poll options.


I 'm holding out for an "I don't know" button.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Not but I dont let it bother me


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Purple Clouds said:


> I'm so average looking that I always get mistaken for other people


You'd make a great spy.

My resting b****face breaks mirrors, but I'm going to try distracting people by smiling a lot. Almost everybody looks better when they smile.


----------



## Chump Change (Jun 11, 2014)

The nicest thing I've ever been told about my looks is that I have a nice smile, and that's only by a select few people. Most say I'm unattractive or just ugly. They said that before I got fat, too.

I think I'm average at best. Not ugly, but not Brad Pitt.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

My mum tells me I'm good-lookin'. So.. am not gonna contradict her.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

ladies plz one at a time

(kittens may all come at once, tho)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

*Very *occasionally. Depends on how my hair is looking and what I'm wearing.


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

My face is not working. I'm one of those people with a mix of features that might not be so hideous alone but together don't look good. When I smile, it looks like a trainwreck. Also I never ever ever eeeever get any attention, good-looking people get attention.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sometimes.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

This should have been a public so I know who to stalk.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I'm good looking, and I've been told I am, but it does absolutely zero for me.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i'm alright. some days i feel pretty and some days i feel ugly. it usually depends on how my hair looks lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm one of the ugly ones.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Where is the completely average looking option? The way I see it I don't see myself as good looking but I don't think I'm bad looking either. Just a guy who blends the same as many others.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometimes I think I am -But my opinion of "good looks" seems to differ from most others opinions -for instance,I think Cameron Diaz looks very trashy and common-few would agree I'm sure.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

But I have been "hit on" by attractive women before. Seriously. No, I'm not kidding.



When I was a kid only my dad called me good looking. I was ultra skinny ( 5' 9" and 120lbs. in high school) but eventually grew and "filled out" (I'm now 6' and 198lbs.) Soooo, I've improved since high school but definetly not movie star material by any stretch.


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

Still Waters said:


> But my opinion of "good looks" seems to differ from most others opinions


I'll bet it doesn't. Not really.



> ...I think Cameron Diaz looks very trashy and common-few would agree I'm sure.


She mainly looks a bit malnourished to me, but then I think the whole Western feminine ideal is bizarre and pathological. Not that _that's_ anything new.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

there are somedays i feel nice but most of the time i don't feel it ...so guess no


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I guess with a haircut, I'm decently average.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm definitely not good looking but I wouldn't call myself ugly. I'm just somewhere at the lower end of the scale. I think when I was a bit younger I could maybe have scraped into the good looking category if I'd really worked on it. Nowadays, though, I have big dark circles around my eyes and visible signs of balding so I am not expecting any modeling contracts coming my way anytime soon.


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

Not hideous looking, but not too good looking either lol


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, I do think I'm good looking only cause lots of people tell me everyday. Eventually you start to believe it.


----------



## watermelonn (Jul 27, 2014)

I like how I look most of the time.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I know I look peculiar, and scary. One of those cases where it's mostly up to taste whether you like the face or not. Body's chubby but with training I might yet pull off a crusty tough guy look... that would be completely mismatched with what's inside.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

I am 5/10 at best. So ya...


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't think it's fair to judge yourself, rather let others judge you. You may see yourself as ugly, but you probably aren't.


----------



## Uncertain (Aug 2, 2014)

Of course. I'm sexy as hell.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Uncertain said:


> Of course. I'm sexy as hell.


Pm me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I think my features look better than they did when I was in my early 20s (I think), but I'm starting to notice the signs of aging more so that makes me feel less attractive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sometimes I think I am attractive, though probably not when I roll out of bed in the morning. As for girls, short or petite is attractive.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm way more secure about how I look than I used to be, but I still wouldn't consider myself to be all that attractive.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

I think a "sometimes yes, sometimes no" option should be available. There are times when I look in the mirror and think I'm a sexy beast, and then other times I want to crawl into bed and not go out in public.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I'm ****ing hideous at some times and I think I'm a stud at others.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

I think im average like not ugly but no extraordinary beauitful , just normal . I get called cute alot because i still look like a kid


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm going to go with nope.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Someone said they think they look peculiar. I also think I look peculiar. I don't think I'm great-looking, but I also don't think I'm hideous. Just peculiar.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh hahaha. I think it's a moral victory if I can leave the house without fearing that people will run away screaming at the mere glimpse of me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have some flaws but I don't think I'm monstrous ugly yet I don't think I'm handsome either. I think I'm kind of ugly but not over the top ugly. I also think I'm sexy but others don't really think so.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Too restrictive. I'm not good looking but I'm not ugly either (I hope). Obviously, when I'm hit by SA I think I'm repellent but that's in my mind.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think I look too bad if I'm wearing clothes and my acne is under control.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not trying to come off as conceited, but yes I do think I'm attractive. I have an hourglass figure and I'm also happy with the way I look facially.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I'm average looking.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Depends how you define good looking, if it means tall, muscular and chiseled jawline, then no I am not good looking. I'm a short, skinny and baby faced. I'd say I'm below average, but not ugly.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think I am good looking. At most, I am average.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think I'm about average looking most of the time. But I don't think I'm most guy's type. I don't wear makeup either so that automatically puts me behind pretty much every woman who wears it anyway lol.


Thats good.I like girls who dont wear any make-up because I think they look good when they are simple,you know,in their natural form.Imo,nothing can beat simplicity.I'd want to get really excited and happy when I see my girl speaking next to me in the morning without having any make-up on her at all.Make-ups are just amplifiers


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

It depends on the day and how my hair looks. It really seems to influence how I think I look.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Some days i think so, some days not so.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Honestly I'm probably below average for the most part.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol no


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I think I'm pretty







PRETTY SMOKIN


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

Sometimes I think I'm hot as hell, sometimes I think I'm barely passable. I'm like a 5.5-6 tops.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> ^I don't see how being short is an unattractive trait for girls...Especially since you guys are skinny. Don't most people think petite is cute?


lol im small and petite and i get nothing but compliments for it ^.^
I think short girls are cute and tall guys are hot <3 woo


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I think i'm both good looking and awesome. Problem is nobody seems to be thinking the same.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I am good looking ,.. and yes other people apart from my mom have said so... LOL.. But I fuss and groom myself a good deal to help.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Many people tell me I am attractive so I guess I probably am. When I look in the mirror I don't have confidence in what I see but at the same time I do think I am attractive so yeah I guess so.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No. Just average looking


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. I was a cute kid but I turned ugly pretty fast when I started going through puberty.


X2


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nah not really


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes and it's a good thing people agree with me. The only time I got called ugly was by jealous guys that were there when I got called good looking I'm not everyone's type and that's ok, there is a lot of people I find good looking that aren't my type.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was a child I would be called cute sometimes, not really after that. After that I didn't like my picture taken and I don't have any pictures taken from my 20's until recently. I would look at my pictures and think yuck.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ehhh I'm average i'd say.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> Ehhh I'm average i'd say.


No way


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eh, I do okay :lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah out of 10 I'd say 6.5


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

Sometimes, but mostly nope


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

All depends on what type of mood I am in.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

People have always said so, that I have good bone structure nice lips etc so I tend to agree. I have started losing my hair though and that sets you back somewhat. I have always been slightly built so I do not have an aspirational physique but it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I can take good pictures sometimes with the right angle or lighting, so I'm not hideous. But not what I would consider good looking.


----------



## ANinja (Dec 16, 2014)

do you think i'm good looking?


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Not anymore. It is occasionally depressing. I spent high school through most of college at 105lbs, got up to 130lbs which is about right for me, and then got sick and now I'm 230lbs. Looking at all the really fat women I've seen I'm not sure how I could be appealing anymore. I don't have good hips or feminine features so being completely skinny to show off what curves there are is probably the only thing I had going for me. And it's gone. What do I do? My husband says I look fine and I try to accept that it doesn't matter cause I am only interested in friends not more sexual relationships anymore. 

I see now though why people telling the obese they just need to work out and eat less is very naive and almost cruel. It's not that simple. It's a horrible fight once you gain weight and some people just weren't born with the stubbornness to recover.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

My appearance reflects my apathy.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

yes i guess lol ive been told i'm pretty or beautiful so i guess so but theres days where i feel like a pig lol


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm average/ugly. If i was taller, had bigger boobs and good skin, then i'd look hot.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Not really. I'd be lying if I said I was a handsome man. People that care about me will try and tell me that I look fine but I'm a pretty honest guy especially to myself. I look in the mirror and see an acne-scarred, big-nosed, hollow-cheeked, cold-eyed freak.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Based on comments I've received, I would cautiously say yes. Then again I've also had people glare at me due to my resting ***** face. Goes to show that presentation matters more than inherent looks.


----------

